
One Page Love – One Page Website Inspiration and Templates - hunvreus
https://onepagelove.com/
======
diego_moita
To all the people complaining that One Page Websites are bloated and brittle
js monstrosities: turn off JS on your browser and access the site. Sure, there
are lots of problems but some of those sites are actually quite light on
loading and a pleasant UX experience (e.g: the Werner's nomenclature of
colors).

~~~
robhope
Thanks for the comment Diego. I really should write a case-study on this but
Parallax Scrolling really put the One Page website trend on the map BUT at the
same time paved the way for so many more unnecessary effects in web pages. And
I think this is what the majority of Single Page website haters refer to and
are not wrong. But yeah, one can't generalize saying all One Pagers have heavy
JS and effects. There are some stunningly simple, well executed Single Page
websites out there.

------
NIL8
I'm not entirely sure what to make of this post, but the link to Werner's
Nomenclature site was very interesting.

~~~
robhope
Hey - I'm Rob who started OPL back in 2008. I'm personally fascinated with One
Page websites and how designers/developers tell a story within them but I can
safely say Single Page websites are not for everyone. I am absolutely not
trying to convince every use-case to use a One Page website instead of multi-
page. The essence of a One Page website starts with identifying attention
spans are diminishing online. You get to the point with the perfect amount of
text and imagery. An example I always use is traditionally people want a
dedicated testimonials page with 12 testimonials. One Pagers encourage
selecting your top testimonials only that highlight your product/service
features. This effort organically creates a better website, and in-turn helps
with better conversions. It's all about getting to the point with your
message.

------
hbcondo714
This is an extensive listing. On mobile, the page keeps loading more and more
themes when scrolling through, I can't get to the end!

~~~
robhope
Hey! Yeah ha! I've collected 7000 Single Page website references since 2008,
safe to call it a little obsession:) Really interesting use-case though on
mobile, I'm unsure if numbered pagination is better as an indicator how deep
you've gone? On desktop I LOVE the infinite scroll though. Especially
effective when browsing tags and categories. You really get inspiration MUCH
faster than clicking to page to next...

------
robhope
Hey! Thanks @hunvreus for posting about One Page Love. I'm Rob Hope who
started the website back in 2008. There are around 7000 references now and I'm
adding around 1-2 new websites per day. If you want to know anything about
Single Page sites hit me up in the Comments, Twitter (@robhope) or Email:
rob@onepagelove.com Cheers! :)

------
shkkmo
Please don't make more one page websites, every single one I come across fails
me in one way or another and makes my job as a user more difficult.

~~~
robhope
Hey! There are definitely some "flashy" examples where designers/developers
try push the limit (with the current tech available) but there are hundreds of
practical examples of excellent, lightweight One Page websites. I personally
love the App category as there are features displayed much better than app
stores but still simply link to the download of them:
[https://onepagelove.com/gallery/app/](https://onepagelove.com/gallery/app/)

------
superkuh
No one loves one page websites except for-profit institutions who prioritize
cost savings over user experience and accessibility. Not a single one of these
will display _any_ information as a fallback when javascript is not available.
And even if you do blindly let all javascript run it's still near infeasible
to link to specific sections or content.

Templates for people that don't care if people can use their site but just
want to put something up that will render in chrome.

~~~
rnicholus
Single page apps and accessibility are completely unrelated concepts. With any
app, single page or otherwise, you must take a11y into consideration when
designing and coding the site. Again, nothing really specific to SPAs here.
What you’re complaining about here are designers and developers that don’t
strongly prioritize (or understand) UX and a11y. I’ve seen plenty of more
traditional multi page/server driven apps with terrible UX and no concern for
accessibility. Many, oh so many of those, in fact. And I’ve also seen plenty
of SPAs with excellent care for UX and a11y. So, you seem to have an axe to
grind here, as nothing you’ve said here is really specific to SPAs. As far as
disabling JS... well, I suppose for a static site or one with a simple form
that’s certainly something to consider. But otherwise: it’s 2019. Let’s not
hold the all web apps back just because some feel the need to block JS.
Responsible developers and designers: that’s the goal.

~~~
guitarbill
> As far as disabling JS... [...] it’s 2019.

Ads, tracking, and things like Magecart are still a huge scourge. Meanwhile
that SPA isn't such a big "value add" to my life. I agree that devs working
with JS need to be responsible, need to accept downsides and the upsides. And
they've repeatedly proven they can't be trusted with this when business
interests conflict.

I realise this probably makes me a luddite, but blocking or tampering with JS,
however crude that is, is one of the only avenues left for controlling web
content as a consumer.

~~~
lobotryas
Go ahead and control JS and your web experience. Just don’t complain when
sites break because of this and don’t be surpriyed when this very niche case
is poorly supported.

